# Smoked Moose Burgers



## dave958 (Apr 20, 2008)

Smoked some Moose Burgers today thay were so good did not have time to get Pic of them maybe next  time lolol

Dave


----------



## camocook (Apr 20, 2008)

I think elk is very similar to deer,how about the moose,whats the flavor like?


----------

